
Mobile ISP image recompression - ozh
http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2013/mobile-isp-image-recompression/
======
Tarang
I really can't stand bytemobile's implementation. Images aside, they've not
implemented websockets in their proxy.

You find websockets just failing outright or falling to long polling if that's
supported.

One way passed the proxy is just to send everything over https for the sites
that support that.

